# Como crear nuestros propios procesos con PLC & SCADA en pocos pasos



## torres.electronico (May 23, 2014)

Muchas veces, nos encontramos en la encrucijada en que a nuestros proyectos microcontrolados u con PLC (controladores lógicos programables) de automatización y control, le falta su software de control y monitoreo y por carencia de conocimientos en programacion, dejamos esta parte a un lado.
También podemos sumar la cuota de que quizás un PLC comercial no esta dentro del rango monetario que manejamos; Es por ello que como no hay tema similar en el foro, y creí que quizás a varios les puede llegar a interesar saber como crear sus propios automatismos e incluirles sus propias plataformas SCADA para monitorear y controlar variables en un proceso.... En otras palabras, decidí crear este mini tutorial para entrarlos en el tema... Aclaro:

*1_"No importa si no tienes conocimientos de programacion de software, en este caso, vamos a dejar de lado VB u otros lenguajes de programacion complejos y vamos a tratar el tema con un sencillo editor y generador de SCADA open source".*

*2_"No importa si no sabes programar en lenguaje escalera... en pocos pasos, vamos a ver el tema y aprenderemos a programar en este lenguaje sencillo"*

En paralelo a todo esto, conoceremos otro software libre para programar una sencilla placa con un microcontrolador (PIC - AVR), en lenguaje de escalera (LADDER), que es el lenguaje por lo general empleado, en la gran mayoría de los PLC...
Un dato relevante sobre estos dos software, es que XSACADA emplea varios protocolos de comunicación, lo cual nos permite hacer aplicaciones en las cuales podemos crear nuestras aplicaciones tanto como para controlar cosas desde el puerto serial de nuestra PC (Ethernet esta dentro de las posibilidades), también podemos comunicarnos con un microcontrolador u bien, emplear modbus y establecer comunicación con PLC comerciales....
Por otro lado, el editor y compilador LDmicro, que emplearemos para programar nuestras placas microcontroladas; Tiene todas las funciones que podemos encontrar en un PLC comercial, mas un par de funciones mas que lo complementan y hacen una herramienta eficaz.

_*Nota:*_
_El link de  donde descargar el software, no lo pongo para no tener problemas de  moderacion, pero San Google los ayuda si le preguntan por XSCADA y LDmicro (si el moderador lo amerita, cito links )_ 

Bueno, arranco subiendo un sencillo video (el primero de los tres), e intentare mostrarles  básicamente como emplear el protocolo de comunicación empleado por el  software editor gratuito XSCADA , para generar sus propias aplicaciones  de control.
El imsmo puede ser empleado par alo que quieran (Control por PC - Microcontroladores - Internet - PLC - Etc.)






A medida que tenga tiempo, voy a subir el hardware, ideas basicas generales, el mini curso de ladder y si alguien quiere ir aportando ...todo es bienvenido... Saludos

Wikipedia:


Que son los SCADA?
Que es un PLC?
Lenguaje LADDER


----------



## torres.electronico (May 24, 2014)

*Indice:*
*1_ "Diseño del hardware"*_(en construcción)_
*2_ "Herramientas en LDmicro"*_(en construcción)_ 

* 3_ "Programacion en lenguaje Escalera (LADDER)"*_(en construcción)_
 
*4_ "Herramientas en Xscada"*_(en construcción)_



*Ahora, vamos a ver unos videos sencillos de como trabajar con cada herramienta:*


















_(en construccion)_

*5_ "Proyecto final: Xscada + LDmicro + ETIboard16F877a"*_(en construcción - ya estare subiendo el programa, el hardware y la simu. proteus)_
​
​


----------



## torres.electronico (May 26, 2014)




----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2014)

en breve estoy retomando este tema... Se actualizo la version de XSCADA, y viene con un paquete bastante rico en funciones y algunas las estoy tratando de entender, por que no hay mucha info disponible. 
Quiero aclarar, y destacar, que XSCADA de la empresa MICSET, es totalmente gratuito y operativo el 100%. 
Dentro de las nuevas innovaciones, encontre que ahora tiene la opcion de paneles tactil, comunicacion con un par mas de PLC comerciales, funciones graficas y librerias nuevas...y, una par de cositas mas que no me quiero adelntar mucho hasta no probarlas...


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2014)

jamesoro dijo:
			
		

> Muy bien men, excelente aporte yo programo plc y queria terminar con el scada, estare atento a mas datos



 Hola amigo, no es tan complejo el software ya que implementa una técnica y herramientas de diseño de aplicaciones muy similar a la interfaz de VisualBasic o VisualC...
Fijate que en el video, la interfaz de usuario es prácticamente muy similar (del lado derecho herramientas, y del lado derecho, la configuración de dichas herramientas).
Yo aprendí mucho por intuición, y el resto por persistencia (por no decir cabezón).
  Comentame que PLC estas implementando; Vamos a ver si me sobra un poquito de tiempo para hacerte un ejemplo de comunicación XSCADA – PLC.
  Una vez que esto ya  lo tienes en claro y que en la práctica lo pudiste sacar adelante, el resto es mucho más fácil ya que solo tienes que crear los objetos, y re direccionar las variables.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2014)

Se que se va un poco del tema, pero te respondo por que se que quizas a alguien mas pueda servirle lo que te paso a comentar...
 Mirá, basicamente los SCADAS y las pantallas de explotacion funcionana de la misma manera; Se direccionan o redireccionan variables para poder monitorear y o controlarlas. Lo que cambia entre un scada y otro, es la forma de programarlos... Hay algunos que se escriben de pie a cabeza en un lenguaje de programacion (C,pascal, etc etc), y hay otros que trabajan con librerias donde arrastras, y soltas en la pantalla para luego colocarle la funcion del objeto. La gran diferencia entre un sistema escada y una pantalla de explotacion, es que con la pantalla de explotacion estableces una sencilla comunicacion serial entre el software especifico del automata instalado en la PC con el mismo PLC... Y el SCADA, estableces una comunicacion con varios automatas y o actuadores u PAC que toleren el tipo de lazo y no solo se puede monitorear estados, si no que tambien se puede trabajar sobre los actuadores forzandolos y o enviandoles directivas para que actuen sobre una variable de otra manera... es un tema bastante abarcativo, que no queda en solo armar el control... Hay qeu sumar conocimientos de control de procesos, ya que la seleccion erronea del tipo de control establecido, nos puede generar una respuesta no esperada..
te dejo un link de mi server para que puedas descargar un poco de info sobre control de procesos... 
https://sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/eti/file-cabinet
Saludos

PD: La licencia gratuita de XSCADA, es solo para empleos con fines educacionales y o hobistas... solo queria aclarar este punto por que al certificar un trabajo, se tiene que especificar la licencia del software tambien para la auditoria


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2014)

XEdit es un SCADA _(control de supervisión y adquisición de datos)_ para los sistemas de microcontroladores basados ​​con HMI_(_[/SIZE]_Human Machine Interface)_. Este software, es el entorno de desarrollo integrado para configurar, desarrollar y gestionar aplicaciones HMI / SCADA. 
 Puede comunicarse con los PLC, PIC, ARM, AVR con protocolos MODBUS, LPT, ASCII y texto. Soporta PASCAL, C + +, Basic y JavaScript scripts y función de pantalla táctil para los dispositivos adecuados.
Esta version es libre y gratuita solo para propositos educativos y o hobistas.​





XSCADA V4.58 
*( Stable version with TCP Pipe)*
​


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 22, 2014)

Bueno, acá les dejo un tutorial completo a modo curso de como iniciarse en XSCADA con ejemplos desde lo mas sencillo, hasta ejemplos un poco mas complejos.

*Indice de Videos:*


*:contratoD: *Mi recomendacion es que descarguen _*todos*_ los archivos "_rar_" en una misma carpeta y recien despues de tener _*todos*_ juntitos, descomprimir..._*paciencia *_ son 2,64Gb comprimidos en 30Mb 
Igualmente, no es un solo rar dividido... pueden descargarlos por separado y descomprimir y ver a su gusto


----------



## jamesoro (Ago 22, 2014)

gracias por el aporte


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 23, 2014)

Gracias por la buena onda amigos!!! Ahora arranco con la parte de LDmicro, despues con el minicurso de programacion en lenguaje escalera (LADDER)... y para cerrar, podria subir el ejemplo que les mostre arriba, pero seria bueno que se sume gente y hacer algo en conjunto... o sea, algo colaborativo... 
Vi muchos topicos de gente que les gusta los proyectos de control de puertos... esto es sencillo con XSCADA... En fin, llegado el momento vemos que se hará.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 31, 2014)

Bueno, en esta sección del tópico, voy a introducirlos prácticamente en  el manejo de LDmicro, y en paralelo, para los que desconocen el lenguaje  escalera (ladder), voy a intentar enseñarles las reglas básicas de programación para que se puedan insertar cómodamente en este mundo apasionante de la automatización...
Como sabrán, los lenguajes de programación son necesarios para la comunicación entre el usuario (sea programador u operario de la máquina o proceso donde se encuentre el PLC) y el PLC. La interacción que tiene el usuario con el PLC la puede realizar por medio de la utilización de un cargador de programa (loader Program) también reconocida como consola de programación o por medio de un PC (computador Personal).  

 *Clasificación de los Lenguajes de Programación*
  Los lenguajes de programación para PLC pueden ser de dos tipos… *visuales y escritos*.
  Los *visuales* admiten estructurar el programa por medio de símbolos gráficos, similares a los utilizados para describir los sistemas de automatización, planos, esquemáticos y diagramas de bloques.
  Los *escritos* son listados de sentencias que describen las funciones a ejecutar.
  Estos dos tipos de lenguajes mencionados anteriormente, son clasificados en dos niveles claramente marcados y o definidos; Al procesador le corresponde el nivel más bajo, y al usuario el nivel más alto.
  Los programadores de PLC poseen formación en múltiples disciplinas y esto determina que exista una diversidad de lenguajes con los cuales podamos programarlos. Los programadores de aplicaciones familiarizados con el área industrial, por lo general prefieren lenguajes visuales, y por su parte quienes tienen formación en electrónica e informática optan, inicialmente por los lenguajes escritos (ASM,C, Basic, etc.).
  Veamos con más detenimiento los Niveles de los lenguajes y cuál es la diferencia más notable entre ambos…

*Lenguajes de Alto Nivel*
*Lenguaje de Maquina:* Código binario encargado de la ejecución del programa directamente en el microprocesador.
*Lenguaje Ensamblador:* Lenguaje sintético de sentencias que representa cada una de las instrucciones que puede ejecutar el microprocesador. Una vez diseñado un programa en lenguaje ensamblador, es necesario para cargarlo en el sistema, convertirlo o compilarlo a lenguaje de máquina. 

*Lenguajes de Alto Nivel: *
  Se basan en la construcción de sentencias orientadas a la estructura lógica de lo deseado; una sentencia de lenguaje de alto nivel representa varias de bajo; cabe la posibilidad que las sentencias de un lenguaje de alto nivel no cubran todas las instrucciones del lenguaje de bajo nivel, lo que limita el control sobre la máquina. Para que un lenguaje de alto nivel sea legible por el sistema, debe traducirse a lenguaje ensamblador y posteriormente a lenguaje de máquina.

Como LDmicro trabaja en un lenguaje de AltoNivel, y para ser mas  especifico, en lenguaje de contactos (lenguaje escalera o ladder); Vamos  a ver y reconocer la estructura de este tippo de programacion para  poder manejar este software.




*Regla   del Lenguaje de Plano de Contacto*​

  El esquema se realiza entre dos líneas o barras de alimentación dispuestas verticalmente a ambos lados del diagrama, entre ellas se dibujan los elementos del lenguaje.



A la derecha del esquema se ubican los elementos de salida y a la izquierda los de entrada



El diagrama puede tener varias ramas o escalones.



Cada rama permite ubicar varios elementos de entrada pero sólo uno de salida.



La programación en cada bloque de contactos se realiza en el orden de izquierda a derecha y el sentido de programación de los bloques de contactos de un programa de ejecuta en el sentido de arriba para abajo.



No se puede conectar una salida directamente a la línea principal, en estos casos se intercala un contacto cerrado de una marca o bit o relé interno cualquiera.



Con relación a los contactos, tenga presente lo siguiente:



    CONTACTOS DE   ENTRADA
         El número de contactos abiertos o cerrados que se pueden utilizar en un programa, por cada una de las entradas, es ilimitado; Es decir, que se puede repetir el mismo número de contacto cuantas veces quiera.

   CONTACTOS DE SALIDA
         El número de salidas o bobinas de salida o relay de   salida (OUT) es fijo, por lo que no se puede repetir un mismo número de salida. Sin embargo, el número de contactos asociados a ellas es ilimitado.




*Elementos   del Lenguaje*​

  Se clasifican en elementos de entrada y salida. Su estado es evaluado por el PLC para determinar un valor lógico, que recibe distintas denominaciones dependiendo del contexto de trabajo.

  A continuación, se presenta una tabla donde se relacionan las denominaciones de los contextos con las usadas en este curso (activo e inactivo).





*Elementos   de Entrada*​ 
  Los contactos, únicos elemento que se colocan a la entrada, son de tipo:

  Normal Abierto (NO – Normal Open)           *--]  [--*
  Normal Cerrado (NC- Normal Closed)           *--]/[--*

  Encima del contacto e escribe la variable a la cual hace referencia. El valor lógico del contacto depende directamente del valor lógico de su variable. Para lo contacto normal abierto, si la variable es V, el contacto era V y, si la variable es F, el contacto será F.
  Lo contacto normal cerrado toman el valor inverso de su variable, si la variable e V, el contacto será evaluado como F y viceversa
  Las variables a los cuales pueden referirse los contactos son:



Veámoslo de una manera más práctica…
Al energizar el contacto XI1 momentáneamente, automáticamente cerramos el circuito serie formado con XI2 y llegamos a la bobina interna RQ1. Este bit, lo implementaremos para cerrar el  1er contacto del segundo escalón, el cual, en la serie con el contacto XI3 alimentaran la salida YQ2.
  El estado de YQ2, o sea, el bit de su estado (V-F/I-O/H-L/Encendido-Apagado), lo implementaremos en el contacto YQ2 del 1er escalón para generar un enclavamiento o memoria de retención. Con esto logramos que al soltar el pulsador que alimenta la entrada XI1, la salida YQ2 permanezca encendida.



Al abrir o des-energizar el contacto XI2, ya sea momentáneamente o permanentemente, automáticamente abrimos el circuito serie y noten como el bit de la bobina interna RQ1 cambia su estado (valor) en el contacto RQ1 del segundo escalón, el cual afecta inmediatamente la salida YQ2.
  Esta salida, al estar en estado bajo (apagado), el contacto YQ2 que conmutaba según el valor del bit o estado de esta salida, ya no está en estado alto (encendido) y por ende, ya no tenemos la re-alimentación que mantenía cerrado el circuito (enclavamiento)






*OPERACIONES   **LÓGICAS*​

  Las operaciones lógicas más utilizadas son: AND, OR, NOT, EXOR.
  A continuación, conoceremos las cuatro tablas de la verdad que las definen y en paralelo, iremos conociendo las funciones que tenemos disponibles en LDmicro

 *AND (Conjunción)*
La operación lógica AND se aplica en situaciones en las que se requiere realizar una acción *si* y *sólo sí* se cumplen un determinado número de condiciones.



​
   En  lenguaje  de  contactos  se realiza disponiendo los contactos en serie… Veamos un Ejemplo:
  En el circuito se activa *YQ1*cuando*XI0, XI1*e X*I2 *son verdaderas.
  De hecho el PLC evalúa la rama ejecutando la operación lógica *YQ1 = XI0 AND XI1 AND XI2*




 *OR (Disyunción)*
          La operación lógica OR, entrega como resultado V (_VERDADERO_) siempre que alguna de las entradas sea V (_verdadera-presente-estado lógico uno-etc._).



​   En el lenguaje de contactos, se logra poniendo los contactos en paralelo… Veamos un ejemplo:
  En el circuito se activa *YQ1* si alguna de las entradas *XI0* o *XI1* se activa. La operación lógica es *YQ1 =X I0 OR XI1*



 *EXOR (OR Exclusiva)                                                                                                                                                           *
         La  EXOR (OR exclusiva) es V (_VERDADERO_) si alguna de las entradas, pero nunca ambas, es V también; se puede decir que es V *si* y *sólo si* las entradas son distintas.


​
  En el lenguaje de contactos es frecuente aquel caso en el cual las operaciones lógicas deben resolverse a partir de contactos normal abierto y normal cerrado. Veamos un ejemplo:
  Para realizar la operación* Q1.0 = I1.0 EXOR I1.1*, se debe efectuar una combinación de operaciones *AND y OR: YQ1.0 = ((XI0 AND (NOT XI1)) OR ((NOT XI0) AND XI1)). *




 *NOT (Inversión) *
La operación  lógica NOT, entrega como resultado el estado contrario al presente en la entrada


​
      En el lenguaje de contactos, esto se logra con el uso de *Contactos Normal Cerrado*. Veamos un ejemplo:
  Función y operación realizada es *YQ1 = NOT XI0*



*En nuestro siguiente capitulo, vamos a ver los elementos de salida y funciones especiales que contamos en LDmicro (contadores,pwm,USART,entre otros)*


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 7, 2014)

Muy buen tema!!

Lo destaco para que todos lo tengan a la vista

Saludos!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 8, 2014)

Gracias Luis... ni bien lo termine, los voy a molestar para editarlo casi por completo asi lo ordenamos y queda casi perfecto...
Me falta subir algunas cosas de LD micro; elementos de salida en programacion,hardware modificado (con el terminal de programacion en circuito),  algunos ejemplos de programacion (controles basicos electromecanicos y su respectiva logica de programacion en ladder), y despues de ello, el postre del tema... algun ejemplo completo con LDmicro + XSCADA...Si no hay ideas o propuestas, vere que se me ocurre en ese momento... Mas que nada para no repetir ejemplos mios, y que quizas le sirva a otras personas.
Saludos desde la Patagonia Argentina


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 8, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Gracias Luis... ni bien lo termine, los voy a molestar para editarlo casi por completo asi lo ordenamos y queda casi perfecto...




Listo me avisas !!!

Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 19, 2014)

Buenas muchachos... aqui dando nuevamente señales de vida...sepan que no los tengo olvidados ni tirados; Solo pasa que mientras estaba dandole forma a la redaccion de lo ultimo que estoy por subir, se me ocurrio de sumar mas cosas y llevar el hilo a un poco mas allá de lo que es o era la idea original...
Basicamente, como se que la mayoria de las personas que les puede llegar a interesar este topico en particular, son seguramente aficionados, se me ocurrio sumar una tematica mas para moldearlo directamente en un curso cuasicompleto de control.
Basicamente, lo que hice fue sumar parte de otros curso que redacte hace varios años de automatizacion con logicas cableadas y una pequeña intro al control de procesos por instrumental... Como todas las tematicas van de la mano, arranque con la re-edicion de mis propios contenidos para subirles esta nueva obra... La idea va ser terminar de subir todo acá y despues poner como complemento la version impresa que contendra mas tematicas.... Esta misma obra, la voy a presentar como ponencia en el proximo congreso de microcontroladores...

Les voy tirando algunas capturas...











Estoy ultimando los ultimos detalles del hardware y editando las fotos que pesan mas que un elefante... en breve... muy breve ya estare terminando... saludos y abrazos


----------



## vil63 (Sep 24, 2014)

Gracias compañero por este tutorial el LDmicro, es muy practico para el control lo estoy comenzando a conocer.


----------



## mono1969 (Oct 11, 2014)

Exelente aporte, justamente estoy implementando un control de una maquina con PLC y en principio no contaba con implementar plataformas SCADA, pero seguire mirando este tema.
De nuevo muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## alfotron (Dic 29, 2014)

muy bueno el tema ¡¡¡¡ Felicidades. Estoy esperando mas  para seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola amigazos... estoy en falta...ya lo se..  tengo que darme un tiempito para ya cerrar el libro y publicarlo... como el peso del archivo no lo soporta el foro, tendria que darle a Luis,Andres,Fogo o Dosme para wue lo suban ellos (esto suponiendo que ellos tienen mas atributos y pueden subor srchivos de mayor tamaño permitido.
ya esta, ya lo termine, solo falta emprolijar, sumar referencias, poner bien en grande los derechos de forosdeelectronica (por que es una version exclusiva realizada para los amogos de acá) y listo....
Pregunta del millon para los que estan subcripto al tema... que les gustaria como ejemplo final? Tirwn ideas de un proceso y lo hago a modo de ejemplo practics


----------



## jamesoro (Dic 31, 2014)

FELICIDADES, es un gran aporte y se nota que es una gran dedicacion que tienes, te felicito, te deseo un muy feliz año y a todos los compañeros del foro. yo diria que ejemplos practicos.


----------



## COSMICO (Feb 8, 2015)

Esto esta super amigo torres electronico.  
Me interesa este tema, pues me estoy metiendo en la industrial y quiero programar mis plc
Tienes mi atención y agradecimiento al 100%


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 8, 2015)

Hola amigo, ando con algunos bolonquis psicofidicos y económicos asi que ando desconectado de mi segunda casa, pero por lo que hablé con el admin y desarrollador de XSCADA, dentro de muy poco tiempo va a subir todo el material que le armé ... se me dificulta hacer todo desde un simple teléfono, pero en breve estaré retornando con todo y recargado... lo bueno, es que me hicieron caso con algunas funciones y la última version viene con mejoras muy buenas para control vía RS232 con cualquier micro... saludos desde la patagonia argentina


----------



## COSMICO (Feb 8, 2015)

lo lamento amigo mio.
Dices que este software es gratis, pero no lo encuentro asi, entendi mal?


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 8, 2015)

Si amigo, es gratuita la licencia el 100% siempre y cuando lo implementes con fines didácticos y no comerciales... si no mal recuerdo, en alguna parte del hilo mencioné el link de descarga por que me aclaró un mod que se puede por que no viola norma alguna del foro.
saludos


----------



## COSMICO (Feb 8, 2015)

Dame una mano, porque pinche en el link del libro mas atras descargo, pero pide para la licencia un pago


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 8, 2015)

COSMICO dijo:


> Dame una mano, porque pinché en el link del libro mas atrás descargo, pero pide para la licencia un pago


 Copia y pega el link así te corroboro



Ahí fué el link este y en la pestaña descarga anda perfecto..  no se que te apareció como pago http://micset.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=58


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 8, 2015)

Aclaro algo a modo de tip.... cuando creamos un proyecto, la version "gratuita", para poder correr el proyecto, nobhaybque darle click al arcgivo del proyecto... hay qie darle click al software y desde ahi abrir el proywcto... con esto se aseguran que no sea inplementado comercialmente....


----------



## COSMICO (Feb 8, 2015)

Amigo gracias.
hay otro archivo que dice simulador, lo descargue junto con el xscada.
como se usa este hay que integrarlo, por lo que veo son tipo portable.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 8, 2015)

COSMICO dijo:


> Amigo gracias.
> hay otro archivo que dice simulador, lo descargue junto con el xscada.
> como se usa este hay que integrarlo, por lo que veo son tipo portable.



vamos por partes...
que descargaste? Que otro archivobdice simuladot??? Xscada es tan solo uno... lo unocobqie tenes como simulador, son dos herramientas( que en seven nonfuncionan) para simular comunicacion serial y ... y.... pucha que lontiro... no me acuerdo para que era la otra, pero desde el link que te di no estan.. 
comentame que desxargaste... es portavle el software... asi qie no creonqievtengas roblema alguno con el manejo

descargate los vodeos que subi


----------



## COSMICO (Feb 8, 2015)

Gracias.
ya pude con esto, ahora a leer y practicar.
Estaré pendiente cuando regreses con este hilo.


----------



## Luis144 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hola, parace que has olvidado un poco este tema, algo que podrias agregar al diagrama es como interpretar la grafica de tiempos y pasarlo a escalera.


----------



## danny90 (Jun 27, 2016)

Se puede hacer ejecutables ?
Me refiero una vez configurado las variables y procesadas
llevarlo a otra pc y monitorear  sin ningun problema


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 27, 2016)

danny90 dijo:


> Se puede hacer ejecutables ?
> Me refiero una vez configurado las variables y procesadas
> llevarlo a otra pc y monitorear  sin ningun problema



El ejecutable solo se tiene con la version paga. La version que yo presento es gratuita y es totalmente funcional; El unico linutabte es que hay que abrir primero el software y luego el archivo del proyecto... 
Se podria hacer un mini programita que ejecute el software, pasado unos segundos ejecute la funcion "cyrl+A" y que busque en una carpeta determinada el archivo... Pero ya es mas complejo y es mas sencillo pagar una licencia que no sobre pasa el valor de 4 atados de cigarrillos


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 19, 2018)

Lo prometido es deuda... me tome mi tiempo   pero mas vale tarde que nunca... Queria subirlo al foro pero el peso no me lo permito... les dejo el link de descarga, recuerden que todos los laboratorios virtuales son 100% gratuitos descargandolos desde la web de los autores.
Tengan en cuenta que el presente curso es un contenido de mi autoria que esta en formato "BETA"y se esta trabajando en la edicion dado que hay que hacerle revisiones para post correccion y ya cerrarlo dandole todos las  herramientas legales para que sea libre y gratuito. Hay una seccion beta que quizas se sume donde amplio el temario de ejemplos de XSCADA, pero no tengo la ultima palabra, ya que hay dos personas que estan ahora trabajando oficialmente en la edicion... Cualquier error que quieran mencionar, por favor enviar sus aportes a mi correo electronico prof.martintorres@educ.ar







*DESCARGAR*​
“Copyright ©201X(en tramite)
El autor delega a www.forosdeelectronica.com (Sr.Andrés Cuenca) y a la Organización ETI (Educación Técnica Informal – ex Escuela Virtual Técnica) la licencia para reproducir este documento para los fines de promoción e incentivo de voluntades a la formación técnica autodidacta ya sea que este artículo se publique en el sitio web de ETI, página oficial de www.forosdeelectrónica.com, en un CD o en un documento impreso para alojar en bibliotecas públicas.
Prohibida su venta y o reproducción con fines comerciales.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 20, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Gracias por el aporte !*
> 
> Subido al Foro


Sos un mostro, Gracias FOGO!!! si tenes tiempo y si crees que vale la pena, edita todo asi queda arriba... 
abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Sos un mostro, Gracias FOGO!!! si tenes tiempo y si crees que vale la pena, edita todo asi queda arriba...
> abrazo


*¡ Si mi amo !*, Usted manda y yo obedezco.

Agregado al comentario original.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 20, 2018)

Jajajaja sabía que me ibas a contestar eso... Cómo que desayuné café con tostadas untadas con dulce de NOSTRADAMUS jajajaja
Gracias, no ando bien y estoy haciendo algunas cosas como estás para despejarme. Abrazo


----------

